# New Wheels on my SpecV



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

17x7 +40mm Eagle Alloys 193. now I have too lower it..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Nice now lower that thing boy although in that pic the wheel gap doesnt look that bad well not nearly as bad as it does on my car.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *17x7 +40mm Eagle Alloys 193. now I have too lower it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurry up and lower it 
looks pretty sweet with the white rims


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice, now SLAM THAT BIOTCH!


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't like white cars but that one looks really good with those rims but u got to lower it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

just photoshopped your car a bit  dropped the car a bit (much )
hope u like it 











greetzzzz
Tom


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

now it looks real clean with that drop, u got the same wheels as mine except i have the silver ones


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

LOL what is that the 6" drop kit 

car looks good.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Dang, I was expecting a 2" drop but wowowowoowow.
Thanks...and these wheels have the right backspace for the new brembo's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

just curious, how much did u pay for the wheels man?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Rims only $640 plus tax...lug nuts and mount & Balance included
in the price.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

and tires?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Neil said:


> *LOL what is that the 6" drop kit
> 
> car looks good. *


buy an adjustable suspension and you can do that 

look to my car  (see: got my new lowering)

grtz

tom


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Perfect drop show us some pics when you really do it.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Ok, I will post some as soon as I drop it,,I used the same tires,
I will change them out as well.


----------

